# Pse evo



## Jhjparamed (Jun 12, 2012)

*evo*



fort run hunter said:


> Wanting some feedback on the EVO ... Love the look and design . Hows it shoot ?


 I am trading my Z7 for a 2012 PSE EVO. I shot several bows and the new evo is sweet. I am a 28 in draw at 70 lbs with a 430 grain arrow and shoot between 315 and 320 ft/sec.


----------



## iiplus (Feb 11, 2012)

I purchased the dram season EVO in the spring. I tried the Hoyt Vector Turbo, Carbon Element, Heli M bows. And then I shot the EVO. I knew it was the right bow immediately. Very balanced, quiet, great shooting bow. Smooth and very fast!


----------



## racknspur (Jan 24, 2007)

I assume you mean 2012? Well, I just picked up a used but excellent condition EVO after falling in love w/the 2011 AXE6 and 2010 Omen both of which I sold...I have a problem! I really kick myself for selling the AXE because so far the EVO is NOT faster, quieter and more shock free. Now don't get me wrong, the EVO is an awesome bow. Based on the reviews, I thought I would have to look down to see if the arrow was really gone. 

My EVO is stiff but smooth on the draw, has a pretty short valley which will take some getting used to, has a bit of a slap on the release (gonna play with a couple different stoppers) and surely has some hand shock/tuning fork vibe post shot. Yes, the cams are in perfect sync, all other specs are spot on and my arrows are 372 grains shot at 60lbs., plenty heavy enough. I did end up taking a twist or 2 out of the cables to bring the tuning lines on the cams more in line w/the cables and it did seem to help although the bow is maxing right at 60 or maybe just a hair under now.

Either my bow is the exception not the rule or I have been very spoiled w/my last couple bows, but all the reviews were mind blowing, perfect bow yada yada yada. I'm open to comments but I am also commited to getting used to the EVO. Oh, it is fast. Have not had a chance to chrono it yet though.


----------



## DarnYankee (Oct 24, 2007)

I just purchased a 2012 PSE Dreamseason EVO about a month ago and am very happy with it so far. The quality of the finish seems to be excellent as well as the quality of the components and overall construction. I spent several months shooting a range of new 2012 model bows including bows from PSE, Mathews, Bowtech and Elite. At the end of the day the PSE was the best fit for me. I think you would like the PSE EVO also but would recommend that you shoot several before making your decision. I am not biased to any particular brand as my previous bow was a 2007 Diamond Liberty. Best of luck.


----------



## Diamond_Victory (Jul 12, 2006)

has anyone done the draw module trick with the 2012 evos? The DNAs have been setting draw module half inch short then draw stop at actual length to get longer valley


----------



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

You can't go wrong with the PSE EVO. I just recently picked one up. And it shoots so accurately, that I was actually (pleasantly) surprised. It took me an hour to dial it in and kept shooting centre target more often then I ever have before.


----------

